# OGF's Newest Fly Fisherman



## dan8402 (Apr 10, 2004)

I went out today to a farm pond to try out the new fly combo I got for a birthday present. I caught a few bluegill and a few bass. Its incredible how much different flyfishing is compared to any other type of fishing. I just need to work on catching everything that bites. Its much harder when using a fly with one hook when I'm used to those trebles. In the end, it was a pretty successful day on the water. Here are a few of the pics I took.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=1502&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=1501&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Funny you should mention treble hooks....I am almost exclusively flyfishing anymore, and am slowly building a "phobia" toward trebles!! Nice pix, by the way. If not yet, you'll soon become addicted to flyfishing.
Mike


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

That had to be a blast. Now your ready to tackle a tarpon!!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Right on! I fly fished for a while years ago, and gave it up when I became a boater (have to justify the purchase to the wife I guess). Those pics make me want to get back into it!


----------



## dan8402 (Apr 10, 2004)

I just need to stock some tarpon in the local lake and I'll be ready to go.


----------



## saintmathew (Jul 27, 2004)

Hey, I am only 2 years into fly-fishing. I have never fished for bass or small ponds yet, but those are nice fish. Encourage you to fish with us sometime in the rivers on NE Ohio for Steelies. My prefered pools are in the Rocky, but I fish Chagrin area quite a bit too. Hope to see you around. Fly-fishing is the most natural and competitive way to go. Very addictive and fun. 

Mat


----------



## dan8402 (Apr 10, 2004)

I definitely want to go fish for steelies, but the problem is that I am at school 4.5 hours away. We were up in vermilion last weekend fishing for walleye, too bad the steelies werent in to rivers too heavy yet.


----------

